# Terminator #7: TSCCC: Brothers of Nablus/Nov 2008



## Truth Seeker (Nov 3, 2008)

*Brothers of Nablus*

Stars:Lena Headey (Sarah Connor)
Thomas Dekker (John Connor)
Summer Glau (Cameron Phillips)
Richard T. Jones (Agent James Ellison)
Brian Austin Green (Derek Reese)
Garret Dillahunt (Cromartie)

Recurring Role:Busy Philipps (Kacy Cotton)

Guest Star:Scott Vance (Kaplan)
Glenn Taranto (Bardo)
Charlene Lovings (Holly)
Cornell Womack (Dr. Ostrowski)
James Gleason (Phil DeWitt)
Jeanette O'Connor (Donna DeWitt)
Joe Hursley (Tristan DeWitt)
Danny Martinez (Dave)
Andrew Abelson (Moishe)
Amro Salama (Supervisor)
Jillian Armenante (Rita)
Stephanie Chaves-Jacobsen (Jesse)
Leah Pipes (Jody)
Ronnie Connell (Nicholas)


The Connors get robbed, which puts them on high alert. Meanwhile, one Terminator gets very close to John, while another Terminator terrorizes Agent Ellison. ​


----------



## Asmo (Nov 4, 2008)

Really nice episode.
I´m glad that the show gets a full season, can´t wait to see how things will unfold.

Asmo


----------



## Arnwyn (Nov 6, 2008)

Not a bad episode. Felt like "Terminator", for sure. That whole Terminator-company side-story is still pretty weird, though.

"Riley" should die a quick, miserable death.


----------

